# Sig P226 .40 Mags



## RobBeckett (May 26, 2013)

I've decided to look for a second handgun. i have decided on a P226. 
I currently own an M&P 9c and can't find mags anywhere. Am I going to have a similar issue with the Sig?

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

You can find all the mags you need on GunBroker.


----------



## RobBeckett (May 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------

